# Alfine 11 Leak



## pintwister (Feb 27, 2011)

I have had my Alfine 11 speed now for 1 year. Last year, on the advise of many on this forum, I used Mobil 1 ATF as a cheaper way of servicing the hub. That was the worst advice I have ever been given. My hub leaked all summer, and caused me to do my on investigating.
I found that the ATF was way to light, and penetrated around the seals. So this year I switched to Mobil 1 5W20 full synthetic motor oil which has a better viscosity. I have put over 400 miles on my hub with the 5W20, and not only has it not leaked, but it shifts better.
So if anyone tells you to use the ATF, think twice before doing it.


----------



## Wryknow (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice tip! Thanks for sharing.


----------

